# New gyproc and tub surround?



## David Roy (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it necessary to mud the gyproc joints and screw indents that will be covered by a tub surround?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 20, 2010)

I would.  It won't take much time and you'll have the peace of mind in knowing that if any moisture were to penetrate, you're a little safer.

Since you're covering it, it doesn't have to be pretty.  Not sure if it matters in the end, but that's what I would do.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 20, 2010)

If it were me doing it, I prolly would too just because it's only gonna take a minute and I'm kinda neurotic that way.  (I also tie my shoelaces with triple box knots just to be certain they won't come untied by themselves, and I put stamps on envelopes with epoxy for the same reason.)

But, I wouldn't stand and argue with a contractor that tells you it isn't necessary, cuz he'd be right.


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 20, 2010)

Are any of the walls outside walls?

Nuff said?


----------



## David Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

One of them is and it has insulation and a vapour barrier.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm interested in this too.  I want to hear why it would make a difference being an exterior wall.

The only thing that crosses my mind is the possibility of condensation forming on the cooler drywall screw heads in an exterior wall, causing them to rust.  But, by the same token, that wouldn't require taping and mudding the joints, and a dab of engine oil on each drywall screw head would protect the drywall screw heads from rusting.

I'm interested in B. Cline's response too.


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 21, 2010)

OH NO YOU DON'T KELEBAY!  You'll never lure me into one of your ridiculous and idiotic round robins, I have no interest in your much too routine dissertations of 900 words or more. Forget it, I'll just go to another forum for a while.

Enjoy!

David PM me and we'll talk that way.


----------



## David Roy (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I guess that's it for me in this thread. I've asked my question and gotten some good answers.
Thank's guys for all the cool replies. I'm out'a here.
Dave


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 22, 2010)

Whatever.

Bud discovers he knows something Nestor doesn't, so he wants to keep it a secret from him.  You need to grow up a little there, Bud.


----------

